# Prender y apagar 6 leds inalambricamente



## matias5858 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hola necesito saber como poder prender y apagar 6 leds de manera inalambrica , de cualquier forma pero inalambrica , si pueden pasarme el circuito , gracias saludos matias.


----------



## vinho (Jul 14, 2006)

Hola.

Pues podrías usar en control remoto de TV, te consigues un receptor de infrarrojos (o lo sacas de un tv viejo) y con eso ya puedes recibir una señal de control inalámbrica...

Luego tienes muchas alternativas para, con esa señal, prender los leds, por ejemplo usar transistores como controles ON/OFF

Saludos!


----------



## matias5858 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hola encontre un circuito infrarrojo se los paso 
saludos a todos


http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Comunicacion_IR.htm


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 19, 2006)

yo haria uso de un micro, pero  parece que es un desperdicio de tecnologia, la verdad es que en costos  termina siendo igual utilizar  un micro o algo discreto, lo dejo a pensar, además con un micro de 8 pines es suficiente para mover  lo que quieran
y ustedes lo saben...http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/indexsp.pl?how_control_leds.jps.

La recepcion ya esta determinada y eso es unsensor de ir como el mencionado arriba, su salida es ttl, ¿que mas se necesita?


----------

